# USB drives on xbox



## ksack001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a way to make it possible to save game progress from your xbox to a usb drive? I mean the thing is essentially just a computer engineering for game playing and has usb drives. You can even use the usb to play media from it there must be a way to save to it some how? I did the research it says you cant but im sure somebody knows how. I was just curious since they are much cheaper then hard drives and memeroy cards.


----------

